# Any duck hunters?



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Any other duck hunters here?


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

yep


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Just got in to water fowl hunting. Its hard because it's same time as our archery season


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya i am a die hard waterfowl hunter. When december hits thats when prime time for nebraska starts.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

O Yeah


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Pretty much my life. Calling comps. in the summer and preparing for the season. Early goose in September and then through February...regular waterfowl season. Still deer hunt, turkey hunt, and small game hunt, but nothing compares to waterfowl hunting. Hope to make a living in the waterfowl hunting industry...good Lord willing!


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Rolexdr said:


> Just got in to water fowl hunting. Its hard because it's same time as our archery season


You will soon forget about archery hunting if you really become die-hard


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Im a diehard in both of them. Bow hunting starts in nebraska in sept and i hunt deer till december then i switch over to the ducks.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Started last year... But this year im going every time I get the chance


----------



## TripleDBoys (Apr 27, 2012)

Right here!!!! Duck hunt every morning and if not good and not hunting that evening I go bow hunting.... Sooo much more addicting to me! Duck and goose hunting first, then turkey, then deer hunting with a bow... "Cutt Emm!!"


----------



## Savage75 (May 20, 2012)

Here too! Did a lot of it in CA. Now that I moved to OR, I can't wait to see how it is.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Any body else gonna try and kill one out of the air this year with a bow?


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

Yea man cant wait to the season comes in, early goose in sept & ducks in dec. I guide & do calling competition also. Cant wait.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm going to try and shoot a goose out of the air this year. I have many birds here that fly low over my property to get to my neighbors pond. I love duck and goose hunting, been doing it for over 40 years now.


----------



## goalie27 (Apr 21, 2012)

i go but i dont shoot, i have a tendency to close my eye when pulling the trigger so i just watch. and i also have a tendency to fall into the water (usually tripping when trying to get out of the boat). but i usually have a blast.


----------



## 1fowlhunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Bonafide quack smacker!
Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Quackersmacker1 said:


> Yea man cant wait to the season comes in, early goose in sept & ducks in dec. I guide & do calling competition also. Cant wait.


How long have you comp. called? Where do you live?


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its no adrenaline rush compared to bowhunting. Id bow hunt over duck anyday. Its more action and fun but i still rather shoot deer  i hate calling competitions.....ive never heard ducks make some of then sounds you are required to qualify lol.......im into turkey calling comps mostly. 


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup.


----------



## Jensen12 (May 18, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

My father-in-law is HARDCORE...He spends more time hunting ducks than deer. Here in Indiana they are same times.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fletch125 said:


> Its no adrenaline rush compared to bowhunting. Id bow hunt over duck anyday. Its more action and fun but i still rather shoot deer  i hate calling competitions.....ive never heard ducks make some of then sounds you are required to qualify lol.......im into turkey calling comps mostly.
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


You sir, have no idea. But, to each his own. Yes ducks might not do a 30 note ringing hail call, but you are taking everything you do in the field to a higher level and basically showing off. If there is no adrenaline for you, then you have not experienced "true" duck hunting. I respect turkey calling competitions, but personally they are the most boring thing ever to me. In both situations, it takes a whole lot of courage to get up there and show off your skills. And if you are into it for the killing, you are in it for the wrong reason. Deer hunting...you usually have to be by yourself and you have to be extremely quiet. Duck hunting...you are usually out there with your friends, telling jokes and if you get to shoot a couple of birds, then, well, you have had a good hunt. If you are ever in NC, we will go on a duck hunt. 


>>-FLETCH-->[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Shooting greenheads in the timber gets my blood going just as much as shooting deer does... These pics in the Rig Em Right gallery were taken on the farm that I hunt... 
http://www.rigemright.com/main/flagallery/gallery


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bowhunter 96 said:


> You sir, have no idea. But, to each his own. Yes ducks might not do a 30 note ringing hail call, but you are taking everything you do in the field to a higher level and basically showing off. If there is no adrenaline for you, then you have not experienced "true" duck hunting. I respect turkey calling competitions, but personally they are the most boring thing ever to me. In both situations, it takes a whole lot of courage to get up there and show off your skills. And if you are into it for the killing, you are in it for the wrong reason. Deer hunting...you usually have to be by yourself and you have to be extremely quiet. Duck hunting...you are usually out there with your friends, telling jokes and if you get to shoot a couple of birds, then, well, you have had a good hunt. If you are ever in NC, we will go on a duck hunt.
> 
> 
> >>-FLETCH-->


[/QUOTE]

Ive killed a lot of ducks over the years.......nothing like deer for me. It is true duck hunting, i personally like deer more. Dont know why your on archery talk if your so obsessed with duck hunting


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ive killed a lot of ducks over the years.......nothing like deer for me. It is true duck hunting, i personally like deer more. Dont know why your on archery talk if your so obsessed with duck hunting


>>-FLETCH-->[/QUOTE]

You joined a month ago lol. Good to see you're trying to run things.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

I love duck hunting, but lately bow hunting seems to get most of my time. If i get lucky early in the season then i turn to the ducks.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Never said I hate bowhunting or hate deer hunting. I love to bowhunt and deer hunt, but duck hunting has now consumed most of my life. Don't have to be hating on me or anything like that, brother. And aren't you the one that started this thread..LOL???


----------



## Dedduc (Nov 2, 2010)

Love duck hunting....and what all goes with it! People not paying there part of the lease, not wanting to help pay for decoys, not showing up on time, ect ect ect...im sticking with bowhunting, more of a one on one deal!


----------



## tiger77 (Jul 1, 2010)

Yep I sure am, nothing like duck hunting down here on the la coast!!


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yea but your sayin i should like duck hunting more than deer, and if i dont then im not hunting right....its fun, i like bow hunting better period.


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Fletch just calm down. It's not that big a deal. To each his own.


----------



## Fletch125 (Jun 13, 2012)

archerykid13 said:


> Fletch just calm down. It's not that big a deal. To each his own.


Im ticked off today and need somebodys gonna get hit in the face at some point in the near future


>>-FLETCH-->


----------



## Savage75 (May 20, 2012)

It's all about being outdoors. Shooting something is a bonus. Either deer or duck.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

But we're on computers. Just cool off.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Fletch, I am sorry if I offended you. Simply very sorry, brother.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

I duck hunt one or two times each season but once I can drive, I'm hoping it's gonna happen a lot more often! :wink:


----------



## slayerrd (Feb 15, 2009)

Each year I find myself bowhunting less and duck hunting more. Some days I'll duck hunt the morning then head to the deerstand in the evening.


----------



## bucksnbirds (Feb 26, 2011)

I hate to say it, but I am absolutly crazy about any kind of waterfowl. Archery takes the backseat during waterfowl seasons. I figured out the recipient though. Ducks in the morning, deer in the evening. But it's also ducks in the evening alot of time!


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Fletch u ever called any any competitions??? Wether it be turkey or duck???


----------



## huntinguyg (Dec 7, 2009)

Bowhunter 96 said:


> Fletch, I am sorry if I offended you. Simply very sorry, brother.


U aint sry, be proud u are able to call in competitions and that Mark at lodge creek calls sponsors u! Mark wanted me to turkey call for him and I've been calling competively for 8 yrs now and am ranked 2nd in the nation and 7 time NC state champion. U will learn ppl that say "aww heck I hate competitions they r fake" they r just jelous they can't do it. Keep up the good work and don't let anyone tell u other wise!!!!


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Never been before. My dad did it alot before he got married and such. I would love to go! Look's like a ton of fun..


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

huntinguyg said:


> U aint sry, be proud u are able to call in competitions and that Mark at lodge creek calls sponsors u! Mark wanted me to turkey call for him and I've been calling competively for 8 yrs now and am ranked 2nd in the nation and 7 time NC state champion. U will learn ppl that say "aww heck I hate competitions they r fake" they r just jelous they can't do it. Keep up the good work and don't let anyone tell u other wise!!!!


We weren't even talking about calling comps. I was apologizing because I thought I offended him. I have been very blessed to work with a company like LCC and Mark has been very supportive. Me personally...I hate turkey calling comps. and I am not into them. But, I respect that you call in them. Don't know if you were at the contest in Greensboro last month, but good job, because I know there were some guys from Deadly Attraction. Yea, I thought I offended him and he thought I said that he NEEDS to duck hunt to be cool or something, and I wanted to apologize if I offended him. Got some contests this weekend as a matter of fact. Hope to meet up with you sometime


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah I do some fowl hunting, I grew up only duck hunting every day of every weekend, hunting them solo since age 8  I do more coffin blind hunting, I think it is a lot funner than pond hunting, except we make breakfast in our huge blinds, lol.. I read like 5 posts an saw someone was gonna get hit in the face... lol last time I got hit in the face by my computer happened last time I was in china petting a panda.. keep it cool fellas :wink:


----------



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

love duck hunting but dont get to go alot i know alot of guys that duck hunt but just dont get to go a whole hell of a lot it sucks but whatever. im obsessed with bow hunting and love duck hunting gonna get a dog now that i will be able to drive and will go way more


----------



## texashoghunter (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got back from a highly intensive leadership camp with an emphasis on waterfowl called the Texas Waterfowl brigades, if you are between the ages of 13-17 and want to learn how to defend your beliefs regarding conservation, develop leadership, and also learn about waterfowl hunting I would highly recommend applying for next year. Check it out! http://www.texasbrigades.org/Camps/Waterfowl-Brigade/
If you are interested feel free to pm me.
Sam


----------

